# Just seems to get harder...(sorry so long)



## Luthery (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey all. New to all this... Thought I would give it a shot.
I have been married to my wife for 17 years (since 2000). In 2013 I discovered she was texting another man from work and deleting the text. I waited and watched and found i was only texting, and heavy flirting. When I confronted her she was sad and promised/swore it would never happen again. It went on for about 6 months. I was upset, but figured it was just a mistake. We made up and I never though about it again.
Until March 2017… we were lying in bed and she received a text from an unknown number saying good night mi amore. She quickly deleted it and said it must have been a wrong number and said she had no clue who it was. I was very upset. I immediately got on line and found she had been talking and texting this number for several months. She gave me her phone but ALL of the texts had already been deleted. 
Needless to say I was pissed. She swore it was ONLY texts and calls (like the last time) and promised to make it right. She called the person the next day (while I was present) and told him not to call. She told him they had gone too far and she didn’t want to talk to him anymore.
Fast forward 3 weeks. We talked a lot and she promised it was only text and calls and a few pictures. I didn’t believe her but tried to. 
Enter google maps… I discovered via google maps she had been to a hotel in October 2016 prior to going to work. When I asked she broke down and confessed she had slept with him. I was pissed. I packed her stuff and put it on the porch. 
After much begging, I agreed to let her stay and attempt to work things out IF we did the counseling thing. I found a counselor and we went for 4 sessions. Seemed to have made head way. She promised it was only one time and swore she was being honest. I had my doubts, but wanted to believe her. 
Fast forward a month… My curiosity got the best of me. I discovered another visit to the hotel in September of 2016. When I confronted her at first she swore she had no clue. Then I explained to her I knew (from phone records) how long they had been talking and (via google maps) strange places she had went. She finally confessed to ANOTHER event with them man. Again, I packed her stuff and was done. After a Fireball night for me (not recommended) she fessed up to sleeping with him 4 times in 2016. She opened up about all details she had tried to avoid earlier. I (even though I felt like a fool) allowed her to stay.
I am a computer geek, so I was able to retrieve MANY deleted texts from her phone. I was shocked and destroyed when I discovered all of the “I love you” and “I miss you” texts to and from each other right up until I discovered the affair. She had not seen this man since October 2016 but continued to text him and even sent sexy pictures of herself and at least one private part picture. All the while calling him while I was at work and other times I was not around. 
Now.. Since all is uncovered she has changed. She has absolutely made EVERY effort to make me happy.
That being said, I am having a hard time getting over all the lies, let alone the affair. 
Any advice would be appreciated…


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

My advice would be to leave. You only get one life. It's hard to be married to a serial cheater. First get a lawyer. Then get in shape, get nice clothes, and get other interests. You will soon regain some confidence and eventually you will find someone else. There is better out there for you. She is not the prize you think she is. If you were to find a nice committed loyal women I believe your life would be 10 time better.

Plus she is never going to get better. She is a broken person, it's in her nature. She hasn't even done any work. You had 4 MC sessions she should be in intense therapy. I suspect she is cheating on you right now, she just learned how to cover her tracks. There is probably a whole lot more you don't know about. Seriously dude what is the benefit really? Look up sunk cost fallacy.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

If she opens her mouth she is lying.

She only admits to things that you have found and confronted her about. Her last session of confessing was just her telling you things that she thought you would eventually find out anyway if you kept digging. What consequences has she had for behaving badly and betraying your trust - nothing really. You get upset for a day or two then back to normal.

This is the second (or is it third) affair you have found. There may have been others. She is a serial cheater and this particular species of leopard does not change it's spots. She is now addicted to the secrecy, danger, and thrills that come with illicit affairs. She will do it again if you remain with her. What have you got to gain by staying with her other than a lifetime of wondering when it will happen again and continual detective work?

Trust is destroyed. It will not return.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Just because she got caught red-handed and with her pants down doesn't take away from the fact that you still remain her "Plan B!" She's only treating you nice because she's got nowhere else short-term to go!

The trust has been obliterated! Time for "the 180" and your eventual split!

*


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

Time to pack her stuff for a third time and keep it on the porch until she moves out. There could be 100 more events you don't know about and 10 more men. And if you asked her to come clean, she'd lie once again. This is how the rest of your life will be if you stay with her. She's just not worth it. If she's been saying "I love you" to another man, have her make good on it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Luthery, a polygraph would help if you want to know the extent of her lies.

Or a divorce lawyer if what you already know is enough.

I often recommend counselling, but you have already tried counselling and it didn't take. Why? Because your wife lied to you and the counsellor.

STD/HIV checks would be a good idea, to be honest, as you cannot trust a word she says.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Keep working on forgiveness, it is a tool you will have to employ repeatedly instead of once...

Your couples counseling is only for her reaction to her own lack of self-love and how the ripples of it touch you... she needs to be in individual counseling to find out why she loves herself so little to jeopardize and sabotage your marriage.

If she will not take the time to understand why desires as such continuously get in the way, you will need to love yourself more and make some hard decisions.

How you think you become... if you can't find trust, you will be weighted without it in your life.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

First off, she’s still lying. But we’ll come back to that.

Has she given you the guy’s name?


----------



## Good Guy (Apr 26, 2016)

You're in IT so you probably provide her with a comfortable lifestyle while she gets her jollies with the Italian Stallion.

Just tell her Vaffanculo!, divorce, and get on with your life. You will find someone better.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> Keep working on forgiveness, it is a tool you will have to employ repeatedly instead of once...
> 
> Your couples counseling is only for her reaction to her own lack of self-love and how the ripples of it touch you... she needs to be in individual counseling to find out why she loves herself so little to jeopardize and sabotage your marriage.
> 
> ...


And waiting out your days, anxious, fearing a repeat performance.
......................................................................................
Winter is coming...
To the Northern Hemisphere.

And yours' EB, will be the only warm place for this betrayed spouse to sit.
......................................................................................

TAMMANY Hall is chairless, has long, dark corridors.

No place to rest your' weary head. One must just lay down on the cold marble floor, curl up and cry.
No man or women will give you respite from this one, OP. 

She is a serial. 
A stale cereal, date stamped past due, ready for the trash bin. 

Maybe @Affaircare can assist.

There are many good books for the 'cheated on'
Someone will list them.
......................................................................................

Me? I would lick my wounds....
And turn the page on this chapter of Life...

Not a tear, only a tear, tearing rubber tires....smoking, giving witness to my exit.

......................................................................................

For you? The Emerging Buddhist's advice may be just the ticket. 
But only if you have thicker than average skin. And have a forgiving soul.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

Luthery said:


> Now.. Since all is uncovered she has changed. She has absolutely made EVERY effort to make me happy.
> That being said, I am having a hard time getting over all the lies, let alone the affair.
> Any advice would be appreciated…


I've said this before to others:

If you hadn't caught her she'd still be doing it, right?

She cares about her, not you.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

The title of your thread, "Just seems to get harder" is correct Dawg. It get harder for her to be faithful to you. Why? Because she has a low romantic interest in you which allowed her to let her hair down for another guy(s). She basically wants to keep hanging around because she perceives her quality of life would likely immediately depreciate if she just packed up her gear and hit the trail. 
BTW, the law won't permit you to pack her bags and kick her, or any permanent resident, out without court sanction. If she fights you on this, you'll lose.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

And, OP?

Google 'trickle truth'.

You're getting drops of truth, prepare for the flood.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> But only if you have thicker than average skin. And have a forgiving soul.


In truth, I believe we learn more about love from those who put it to the test too often.

It is ok to leave that which hurts you behind... thick skin may help you through the the stumbling times.

Forgiveness is the kevlar that softens the hurt so the skin encounters little scarring and allows the soul to shed the suffering.

We are defined by our scars... they can be a beautiful history lesson or an ugly reminder, ours to choose.

She has made many mistakes... mistakes repeated are decisions.

You have reacted for years... now is time to decide a response you can settle with in your heart.

You are not there yet, thus you suffer.

What do you want from her to bring you peace?

This desire may not be attainable.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

My wife had an affair and once I had proof she confessed to everything, or so I thought. She said it was her only affair and I still divorced her for it. About a year after the divorce I discovered that there was an earlier affair with another man and was so thankful that I hadn't tried to salvage our relationship because people that lie and cheat once have probably done it before and will continue to do it in the future. Whatever you do is your call, but do it knowing that you'll never get complete honesty from this woman about what transpired in the past or future indiscretions if you stay married to her.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Bananapeel said:


> My wife had an affair and once I had proof she confessed to everything, or so I thought. She said it was her only affair and I still divorced her for it. About a year after the divorce I discovered that there was an earlier affair with another man and was so thankful that I hadn't tried to salvage our relationship because people that lie and cheat once have probably done it before and will continue to do it in the future. Whatever you do is your call, but do it knowing that you'll never get complete honesty from this woman about what transpired in the past or future indiscretions if you stay married to her.


All cheaters lie. Serial cheaters just seem to do it better and more convincingly. More practice?


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Sad to say, but you are better off divorced. Deep down you know this will be the end result. She has been cheating since 2013. That is a long time to be played the fool. That alone will not give you peace. Let her go. She doesn't deserve being your wife. 

If you have kids, fight to get 50/50 custody of them. Move on with your life and expose her cheating ways to family and trusted friends. She needs hard consquences for all those years she played you for a fool. The anger will come soon enough. She does not deserve any chances. Years of cheating deserve being thrown out with yesterdays trash!

Gather all the proof you found and take it to a lawyer. Let her know that she caused this and payback is a biotch! No love is going to fix the bomb she threw in the middle of your lives. The relationship has been chattered into a million pieces with no hope of rebuilding. Good riddance!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

the problem here and everyone else posting has mention the same thing she is trickling the truth to you and lying at the same time...yo keep giving her chances and she keeps either lying or cheating...where does it end...she has a awful track record how can you trust her at all...have you ask for an STD test...do you have Kids have you DNA them, not suggesting that they are not your but to prove to her how much you do not trust her. has she given you a complete time line...and then you need to tell her you will set up a polygraph and if she has not told you the complete truth before that you will divorce her ass.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

The cheating appears to be a lifestyle. I recommend you find another.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Forgiveness, love, overcoming, the WS never cheating again and changing into a better person, finances, security, all that. I think the BS first thought and probably most important thought should "be quality of life", what is my quality of life going to be with this person now. Because at the end of the day even if you have all these things, eventually it's all going to come back to that. At some point everyday you maybe multiple times a day you will be making this choice, is my quality of life staying with this person now that they cheated on you worth what it would be like to move on. I suggest you focus on that question and it's answers.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Your marriage died. She murdered it. Now you decide how much longer you want to lug it along on that very heavy chain around your neck. Sorry you are here dude, but welcome to TAM, we want to help.


----------



## JayDee7 (Sep 12, 2017)

She's not worth it. Let this be a lesson to all of us guys, she will only admit to what she cannot deny. Never trust her word, you need solid undeniable facts. You cannot ask her if she cheated, she will never answer truthfully and she will lady-splain everything and win you over. Do not fall for it, do not trust her word when hard facts prove otherwise.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Spicy said:


> Your marriage died. She murdered it. Now you decide how much longer you want to lug it along on that very heavy chain around your neck. Sorry you are here dude, but welcome to TAM, we want to help.


But some men are willing to carry that chain....so beautiful and hot is their wife.

@MAJDEATH is this way. He will say otherwise, says that he will end it if she strays again...
But he won't...so hot and beautiful is his wife. He showed us her photo.
Um, OK. Yes, she is hot. And he loves her to death....major death.

That said, if MD wants to grab her, to touch her, he should do so, only after he puts pot-holders on his paws.

For some men, getting burned is worth the flame. Red face, red lips, red belly, red......

Red Flame! >

I like heat too. But from a distance.

Unless.......


----------



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

The first time? 
"Forgiving" glides off your heart a little too smoothly - given the rut-scars it carves as it leaves. 
But tell yourself it is no matter. Life is not perfect and neither is any spouse. 
The greater needs of love, family, promises-on-one-side-meant and children must endure. 
'Til eventually forgiving becomes forgetting. 
And once again, all is well.

The second time?
The stink of it is so wearily familiar, as the truth is revealed by oozing light.
And forgiveness previously gifted is spat back, uncherished for the pain it cost.
First numb, and then nauseous ... and then finally, the relief of white-hot, breathless anger.
Your days spent with incessant words and your nights in moving precious memories around, 
trying to save them from the flood. 

Is it strange that this second forgiving clings to you? 
Begging that you do not send it out to meet the same fate.
And all the while, the needs of your same life, 
those damned promises, hopes and memories tug frantically at it.
Fighting for survival.


Fellow feelings, Luthery. Sorry for your pain.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Luthery needs to ask the same question:

Is the love-heat I am getting, worth the pain I must endure?
I must inure..against.

Give her a silent timetable to reform herself.
Not tell her, Nay, this is one you establish secretly for her. You keep this milestone close to your vest.
Keep in mind, when a Wayward is caught, they love bomb you. Keep you off balance.

Almost every male TAM poster is telling you to leave her.
That alone should give you pause.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

sokillme said:


> My advice would be to leave. You only get one life. It's hard to be married to a serial cheater. First get a lawyer. Then get in shape, get nice clothes, and get other interests. You will soon regain some confidence and eventually you will find someone else. There is better out there for you. She is not the prize you think she is. If you were to find a nice committed loyal women I believe your life would be 10 time better.
> 
> Plus she is never going to get better. She is a broken person, it's in her nature. She hasn't even done any work. You had 4 MC sessions she should be in intense therapy. I suspect she is cheating on you right now, she just learned how to cover her tracks. There is probably a whole lot more you don't know about. Seriously dude what is the benefit really? Look up sunk cost fallacy.


sunk cost fallacy on a depreciating asset. Divorce her.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Some people can, some can't. I can't. I couldn't stomach being with a woman that being my wife/GF/partner, let someone else **** her. I just couldn't deal with the mental videos of another **** going inside her while being my wife, no way. This to me is a 100 % deal breaker.

For betrayed spouses that choose to stay it can be a very long (years) process to let go of the resentment, but the marriage, usually would never be the same again.

Your wife have proved to you that she cannot be trusted (serial cheater), regardless of her trying to make it up to you at this moment. This is your cross to bear or not, your decision.


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

I worked with youth that got into trouble with the law. I asked some of the kids how many times they got caught VS how many times they didn't get caught but did the same minor crime.

The ratio was, they committed the act 20 to 30 times and got caught 1 time. Hopefully adults do better than the kids but it still shows the ratio of getting found out is rather low compared to how many times an act was committed.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

@Luthery, 

You don't know me at all, but I am a formerly disloyal spouse, and so I write to you from the point of view of someone who was unfaithful and who was able to save my marriage. My Dear Hubby used to write here on TAM as well, but he recently passed away--but were he here, I do believe he would also have said that we reconciled our marriage and were ecstatically happy. 

So I'm writing to you to let you know what it looks like when someone seriously and truly REPENTS versus being remorseful. I believe those are two entirely different things. I suspect many if not most unfaithful people have times of remorse because they regret how much the affair cost them! They enjoyed the attention and the naughtiness of the affair, but they don't want to lose their comfy marriage and family because of it! I suspect that very, very few unfaithful people truly repent, because that would mean not only looking at themselves and stopping their adulterous behavior but also completely changing and becoming a FAITHFUL person. That is pretty rare and very hard to do.

One of the most well-known images here on TAM is this image that side-by-side compares reconciliation and rugsweeping:









Now, note that this image does use the word "remorse" instead of repentance, but don't worry--the meaning is clear. In real reconciliation, the focus of the cheater is on the spouse they hurt, the damage done by their lies and actions, and on changing the person they are on the inside so that they are completely different! In false R or rugsweeping, the focus of the cheater is on not losing and not having to pay the price for their own choices. False R is evident because they blame their choices on actions on someone else, most of their talking is about *I* ("I want this and I don't want to that"), and most of their actions are "what do I have to promise to get things back to the way they were before?" 

So if you want to reconcile with your wife, what it will look like is that she will focus on YOU. To some degree she's going to feel some shame about the way she behaved, and it may be that she'll share that will you to some degree, but if her focus is on HER and her shame and what she wants and what she thinks and feels, then she is not being genuine. A truly repentant wayward spouse will focus on the one they betrayed and be willing to do anything their spouse needs in order to heal. Some betrayed spouses want time to think--so the wayward would HONOR that and not disrupt their spouse even if it is uncomfortable and painful for them to do so! The frame of mind would be that the disloyal spouse already hurt the betrayed spouse, so having to endure a little pain as they think is REASONABLe. So listen to how she talks--is it all about you and what you need? Or is it all about her and what she wants?

Another clue to look for is being willing to be transparent. Prior to being discovered, she was hiding her True Self (her thoughts and feelings) and excluding you from her "self." She presented a certain image of being a good wife, and she let you believe that image while she knew that it wasn't true! So one MAJOR change you would notice is the willingness to now INCLUDE you in all aspects of her life without you having to ask for it. This is why people make the list of "I need your email passwords and your social media passwords..." etc. but if you demand that, you're just being controlling of her. What really should happen is that she would want to include you in all of her emails--in her FB and social media accounts--in her chats--in her games...any way in which she previously contacted her AP and excluded you, a truly repentant heart would now INCLUDE you. And if she's like me and she'd take the time to get to know her own self and her own weaknesses and realize if she has a weakness that SHE has to police her own self and make sure she doesn't put her marriage in jeopardy due to her weakness! SHE is responsible to make sure you are included in EVERY SINGLE ASPECT OF HER LIFE--not you demanding it and her reluctantly giving it up. Make sense? I personally completely closed all social media for a period of about 6 months just steer clear of any temptation, and when I did return to FB for example, it was with a clear statement about being a proud wife of one, an image that included Dear Hubby, his name as my husband, etc. It was flipping OBVIOUS I was married...AND I pointed my computer screen at him so he would see what I was doing online any time he wanted. 

The last thing I'll mention (so this post doesn't get TOO long) is that if this change in her is "real" that you'll see not only does she stop being unfaithful because you forced her to stop, but she also takes the time to learn how to be FAITHFUL. See, too many times people just want to "get things back to the way they were" but guess what? The way things were lead to adultery! WE DON'T WANT TO GO THERE!! Thus, things really do have to be entirely different. That would include some changes on your side that would help the marriage flourish, but the MUCH MORE VAST amount of work will have to be done by her to actually change who she is inside. Something about her craved the validation and attention of other men. Maybe it's the way she coped with a tragedy...or maybe it's the way she was brought up to think of love. Whatever the deal is, something is broken and needs to be honestly looked at, admitted to, and fixed. I found for myself that about 90% of it was changing the way I viewed the commitment of marriage, changing the way I thought about myself and about Dear Hubby, changing the way I thought of marriage overall! At my core, I learned that it's not about me at all! It's not about "woohoo now I have a person in my life who will meet all my needs" but rather almost the exact opposite really! "Now I have made a promise to spend the rest of my life getting to know you and learning how to meet your needs until we are parted by death! Now I get to learn how to be loving to you." See how the focus is not on "me" and the self at the center, but rather "you" and the spouse at the center? I don't think less of myself or allow abusive behavior, but I also don't put the emphasis on "what's in it for me?" This is a central, CORE-BEING kind of shift, and in my experience, when people beg and plead and say "I've changed!" what they usually mean is "Don't make me experience the effects of my choice! It hurts!" To have a truly central, core-being shift, usually there needs to be counseling involved, active participation in the counseling, trying new behavior, and a significant amount of time. People don't usually make this big of a change "overnight."


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

OP,

She's a serial cheater and a habitual liar. Look at the trickle truth you have been given. What exactly is the consequences of her actions.

I have a $1000 that says she will do it again if given the chance. I don't take coins or small bills.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Although the majority of the posters here will immediately call for divorce, I'll just point out a few things first. The reality is that your wife's cheating and trickle truthing in fact follow a typical pattern with cheaters. Although your story is of course unique, it is quite similar to so many we have seen. Sexting, ILY, having sex, then trickle truth. It's so very typical. The lying is also part of the package deal with cheaters.

I guess the first thing is to understand why she trickle truthed and lied. It's fairly common for people to try and minimalize an affair to protect their position within the marriage. Even after being caught, she knows you don't know the WHOLE truth so she wants to downplay it and try to protect the one thing that she doesn't want to lose (her marriage). Then, as more info comes out, she continues to do her dance, protecting what she can to salvage her marriage. 

The difficult part off this is that at no point does she try to protect YOU, not just the marriage. If she was interested in protecting you, she would have come clean with everything up front. Trickle truth hurts you, and hurts the chances of reconsiliation, because it results in an absolute loss of trust. With no trust, how can there be a marriage?

Can you successfully R? Quite possibly. However, the only way it can happen is if she has true remorse, turns over all passwords, unlocks her phone, deletes any and all contact with him, and becomes an open book. She then would need to seek counseling to see why she did this. Then, once that is underway, you could start marriage counseling to see if there is a way to prevent this from happening again. 

Does that seem daunting? It should. Expect anywhere from 3 to 5 years to start feeling trust and to start getting over this, if ever. The easy route is to start unraveling your marriage. Divide your bank accounts and debts. Visit a lawyer and understand what divorce will entail and what you can expect if you go that route. 

The choice to D or R is totally up to you. She can only work on herself and try to be a better person. It's all in your hands.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Sir, this is a lying cheater. Do not take her back. Do your best to ensure that she takes very little from you. Make her as uncomfortable as humanly possible, and get away. There is nothing to be had. May she suffer for what she is doing. Please ensure she does.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Luthery said:


> Hey all. New to all this... Thought I would give it a shot.
> I have been married to my wife for 17 years (since 2000). In 2013 I discovered she was texting another man from work and deleting the text. I waited and watched and found i was only texting, and heavy flirting. When I confronted her she was sad and promised/swore it would never happen again. It went on for about 6 months. I was upset, but figured it was just a mistake. We made up and I never though about it again.
> Until March 2017… we were lying in bed and she received a text from an unknown number saying good night mi amore. She quickly deleted it and said it must have been a wrong number and said she had no clue who it was. I was very upset. I immediately got on line and found she had been talking and texting this number for several months. She gave me her phone but ALL of the texts had already been deleted.
> Needless to say I was pissed. She swore it was ONLY texts and calls (like the last time) and promised to make it right. She called the person the next day (while I was present) and told him not to call. She told him they had gone too far and she didn’t want to talk to him anymore.
> ...


If she was trying to reconcile while still sending the OM the ILU’s I say it’s time for a divorce, especially sense they haven’t seen each other for a year. These are her true feelings for the OM.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Why should she change? You keep taking her back.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

As much as i sympathise with you as we are all here for similiar reasons the realities are this.

To date you have caught your wife out 3 times that you know about. You have enforced no consequences of whatsoever for her actions. Unfortunately there will be a 4th time.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Sports Fan said:


> As much as i sympathise with you as we are all here for similiar reasons the realities are this.
> 
> To date you have caught your wife out 3 times that you know about. You have enforced no consequences of whatsoever for her actions. Unfortunately there will be a 4th time.


I’m thinking D-Day #7 will be when he finally wises up and gives her the boot for good.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

you what they say.... the best advise is the one you don't take and live to regret.


----------



## Luthery (Oct 11, 2017)

Had the tests.. all negative...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Luthery said:


> Had the tests.. all negative...


What do you know about the guy?

Do you have his name?

Do you know where he works?

Do you know if he’s married?


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Did she have the test done as well? 

She might be a carrier. She needs to be tested as well.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Luthery said:


> Had the tests.. all negative...


Good news!

What about the results of her polygraph?


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

Luthery said:


> Had the tests.. all negative...


This plus how many DDays?

What is your sense of worth ? Self-respect?

What makes you put up with this?


----------

